# Newbie & Hello



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello & Happy New Year!

I just joined the forum and wanted to say hello to all the members. Our family does not own a beautiful Havanese just yet, but we're working on it! In fact, we're meeting a breeder tonight to meet her two 9-month old pups (one male and one female). I just can't wait; I'm so excited! How I wish I could afford to buy both . . . but, I know we'll be happy with whichever pup we wind up getting. This will be our first family dog so we have a lot to learn. Although my husband and I had dogs growing up, we haven't had one since we've been married (going on 18 years!). Our two kids are beside themselves and we're all counting down the hours until we meet the pups tonight.

Wish us luck! And have a wonderful day!


----------



## TrishK (Nov 29, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. :welcome: You must be soooooo excited!
Please be sure to post some pics for us as soon as you can.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome and good luck tonight! I hope you find the perfect puppy for your family.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!! Good luck tonight on getting your puppy and keep us all posted with pictures


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.  Have fun picking out your new addition to your family!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

How exciting! We will need pictures!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

welcome!!! Have fun!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

This is exciting stuff. We're getting ready for the 2011 puppies to join us. I know you must be beside yourself excited. Good luck with the visit and come back and tell us what happened.

Welcome to the group. You're going to love it here.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WELCOME!! so excited for your family and can't wait to see pics of which ever baby chooses YOU!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck with picking out the perfect puppy or the perfect puppy picking out his family! Let us know how it goes - with pictures, too!


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

Thank you so much, everyone! I actually have butterflies in my stomach. How silly is that? Leaving at 6pm (EST) to go meet with the breeder. Will keep you posted!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome!!!! Hope you find a nice puppy. Like the others waiting for pictures.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

How exciting and :welcome: to the forum! Can't wait to hear about your new family member 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

8:08 p.m. You must be with the babies now. Can't wait to hear.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Welcome to a great forum....hope all went well with the puppies....pictures, please!


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

*New addition!*

Hello all,
I'm so excited to tell you that we have a new addition to our family! Yay! We met him and his sister last night at the breeder's home. He was very comfortable just hanging out on our respective laps. He is 9-months old and very, very cute. Right now, he is a little scared. His current name is Larry, but we're going to be re-naming him soon. Thanks for all your well wishes!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

AAAWWWWW!!!!! He is so cute and fuzzy!! Congratulations!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! his coloring is SO unique!! I have never seen another "older" hav with that coloring!! all the sables seem to turn cream by 9 months!!
CONGRATULATIONS!! can't wait to hear about all his adventures and what his new name will be!!
Also, did HE choose you, or did you choose him??


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Ha! I knew you were not going to leave without one of those dogs.

Congratulations, he's beautiful.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

'Larry' Is very cute he looks a lot like my Yogi did. After the blowing coat stage Yogi only has sable on the ears and when the sun hits him you see sable throughout the coat and some tips. He did not turn cream he is more of a silver with white legs and belly. It will be fun to see how he changes. He is far too cute to be a 'Larry'. Congrats on your new family member.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Welcome. I gotta say it - and I know I'm preaching to the choir and don't mean to dis anyone who loves another breed - but Havs are just the cutest ever. Everytime I see their faces in a (modified) puppy cut I melt. Larry is super cute. Congrats!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is ADORABLE, and I love his coloring, its like this black/silver/gray/white/ombre thing going on and it is just gorgeous.

Congrats on the dollbaby!

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, congratulations to you and to "Larry." He's adorable. I have to agree, his coloring is beautiful.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What an adorable boy - can't wait to hear his new name!


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Congrats! Looking forward to stories of his puppy antics!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

He is a cutie. We are real good at coming up with names! You want some help?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Larry is adorable and his coloring is just gorgeous.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Cute, cute - great coloring! Congratulations! But....Larry?? really?? he was named Larry?? :biggrin1:


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

*Update*

UPDATE -- Meet *Scout*!
LOL . . . yes, they really named him Larry (as in, Larry, Mosey, and Curly -- since he had two siblings). As for who chose whom, I think it was a two-way decision. We seemed to be drawn to him and he was perfectly content sitting with my daughter and then my son -- quite comfortably I must say.

Scout is cute as a button. He is beginning to gain more confidence and even playing a little. His first few days, he was very skittish and easily frightened. He also slept a lot. We noticed him scratching his right ear frequently over the weekend so I took him to the vet yesterday. Poor thing has an ear infection in both ears. So they cleaned out his ears and gave me ear drops which he needs to use for 14 days. I think that explains all the sleeping he was doing. Poor little guy wasn't feeling well. Everything else checked out good. They tested a stool sample and they tested for heartworm, lyme and tick. All negative.

So, the first day and a half, we couldn't figure out why he wouldn't go potty outside. (He had a couple of accidents inside.) We would put the leash on him and as soon as we took one step, he would melt to the ground. He looked like a rag doll . . . lol. We would gently tug and nudge and encourage him to get up, to no avail. Finally, my husband removed the leash and placed him on the ground (in the woods behind our house) and lo and behold, Scout started walking around, sniffing, and then went potty. Duh! His breeder lives on a farm and never used a leash on him or any of the other dogs. She would just let them out. HE IS NOT LEASH TRAINED! Yikes. We've tried using a leash several times now but the result is always the same. Ragdoll! Ha! So we have our work cut out. Any suggestions are most welcome.

We just love our Scout!! Oh! I also took him to a groomer. So here are some updated photos. He is soooo cottony soft and cuddly. 

Thanks for all your well wishes and comments. I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Scout, now that a cute name for a cute boy. I'll let the others chime in about leash training as it been years for me. You should get him use to the coller as this usually the easy part. I just want to get my cute puppy fix. He is adorable.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH, he is SO adorable!! LOVE his hair cut!!! and LOVE the name!!!

LOL, we've had Tillie since she was 14 weeks old and she STILL often times does the "ragdoll" thing on the leash, or just plain when she refuses to do something or if she wants to play with a cat and the cat doesn't want to play with her. We call her "a carpet with eyes" at those times. LOL I hope someone here can offer some leash training advice... we aren't the greatest at that yet!


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

TilliesMom said:


> We call her "a carpet with eyes" at those times. LOL


LOLOL! I know that pose too!


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

OMGOSHH Scout is so adorableee!! I love his little beard and the coloring on him is gorgeous. Congrats on getting him!! I think with the leash training you just have to put it on him and maybe hold a treat out in front of him to let him follow. Something yummy like chicken :biggrin1: Your going to have to start from scratch with that as if he were a younger puppy but over time I'm sure he'll improve. Maybe dave will come in with a good article like he always does and help out


----------



## butterscoth28 (Jul 15, 2010)

Aww! He reminds me a lot of our butterscotch! (she is around nine months to!). But anyways his a sweetheart and ENJOY!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Great job on name selection!! Love it. And he is awfully cute. Have fun with him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a cutie! He looks like a boy, too, with his dark mustache! You did a great job naming him - that suits him perfectly.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

:welcome: to the forum! Scout is so adorable. Love his new haircut too.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum Boy OH Boy what a sweet face And his new name is great!


----------



## jetsetgo! (Aug 3, 2010)

Scout is adorable! Congrats to you all!


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

Scout is a great name! Love his haircut and his cute moustaches. Our Pixie has been called a "swiffer" at times, also "sleddog" - and not the pulling kind, but the actual sled! When we trained our guys to collar (actually harnesses as easier on their throats and necks) and leash, we used lots of treats, and gradually increased the time they had them on. I'm sure you'll find lots of information in the archives.

Enjoy your little Scout - he looks like a darling!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

DorothyS said:


> Scout is a great name! Love his haircut and his cute moustaches. Our Pixie has been called a "swiffer" at times, also "sleddog" - and not the pulling kind, but the actual sled! When we trained our guys to collar (actually harnesses as easier on their throats and necks) and leash, we used lots of treats, and gradually increased the time they had them on. I'm sure you'll find lots of information in the archives.
> 
> Enjoy your little Scout - he looks like a darling!


Harnesses are easier on throats and necks of dogs who pull, but they also make it harder to teach loose leash walking. Once you've taught your dog to walk on a loose leash, you don't NEED a harness. And if you are leaving your dog in long coat, the harness will get them all matted.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

We used yummy treats to encourage Dizzie along, and gradually little by little he came round.Dizzie got on well with the use of a soft harness and we didn't have a problem with his coat matting,but he has had a collar and lead for nearly a year now.I think when they realise going out is great fun they accept the lead.Our other Hav, Nellie never had a problem,she took to her lead like a duck to water.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Scout is adorable and I love the name....congrats on finding such a sweet boy!


----------



## Culleny (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! We have been attempting loose leash training inside the house for now. He still flops down like a ragdoll initially but eventually, if we leave the leash on the floor and then sit just a little ways up from him (with treats in hand), he eventually gets up and INCHES his way towards us. As in slow motion . . . LOL. He doesn't like it when we hold the leash, though. Still need to work on that. But he loves his treats. I'm hoping that after a few days of indoor training, we can take him outside. Thanks for all of your advice!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome! What a sweet face and a great name!! 

Kipling wasn't great on leash at first either...we used to say we were going out for a drag vs a walk. We used small treats to entice him to walk. Eventually with a lot of persistence they seem to get it and I don't even remember the moment we finally had a dog that would walk on leash. Stick with it!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I never had a problem with Maddie walking with the leash. Zoey on the other hand does what your guy is doing. We attempted our second walk today she did better it was funny I had maddie tugging to go and Zoey plopped down on the ground. I would walk back to her and she got up and would walk about 3 feet Maddie still ready to run and plop down she goes. I finally picked her up and Maddie had her walk.  We did stop a few times to smell the roses or should I say leaves. Walked up to where I work and introduced her to some of my co workers she had no problems giving licks


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

You could try just putting the collar and leash on, and letting him run around with it on so he gets use to it, but keep an eye on him when he has it on as you don't want him getting all tangled up in it!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

That is exactly what I've always done to get my pups used to the leash. Clip it on in the house and let them drag it around, several times throughout the day, for a few days, then start picking it up and following the pup around inside the house, til it stops being an issue to the pup. BTW, Beautiful pup, and I love the name!


----------

